# Can ANYONE tell me ANYTHING about the Giant P-SL1 wheelset?



## Kaboom (Jul 18, 2003)

Hello! I'm back again!
Some of the old-timers might remember when i used to post semi-regulalry a few years back. Well after a few years off the saddle i'm back on it and really, really glad. That probably means i'll be spending a lot more time on the forum, too...

But i digress... I'm trying to commute to work a few times a week and over half of that commute involves crossing Madrid. Due to the fact that the city's completely broke, the pavement is riddled with potholes, cracks, uneven surfaces and all sorts of nice things trying to wreck my set of Ksyrium SLs...
So naturally I'm in the search for a training/beater wheelset. Before anyone says that if i want bombproof i should be going with ultegra+Open Pros+36 dtswiss 3 cross, I should clarify that while i already know this i'm a sucker for aesthetics and also i'd like to keep weight sub 1800 grams if possible. I'm also relatively light (about 155lbs).

Now someone's offering me a set of Giant P-SL1s with 600 miles on them for around 120 bucks (100€) but i've searched and searched and I haven't been able to find much about them. Apparently the bearings, spokes and nipples are DT-swiss, as is the design and development of the whole Giant wheelset line. There's a review of the whole bike they come with on BikeRadar and the reviewer seems to be pretty happy with them.

Does ANYONE know ANYTHING about this wheelset? Whether you own it, your budddy owns it or you just heard something from a teammate's cousin's brother I wanna know since I only have 24 hours to pull the trigger before the guy swaps it out for a garmin GPS instead of taking my cash...

Option B is CXP22 rims laced to unknown origin hubs for less than 100$...

Pics to illustrate


































Worth noting that neither wheelset comes with tires, tubes or the cassette...

Thanks in advance for your help!

Edit1: Sorry for the pic size, but since i pinched them from another forum i can't very easily edit that...
Edit2: Since they come without tires, it'd be great if you guys could recommend a set of clinchers that are grippy, durable and ride like a dream... Basically i wanna pay 20 bucks a tire for Pro 3 Races. What comes closets to that? I rode on Lithiums and found the ride cr*ppy and the grip scarce...


----------

